# Bison's skull part of ice age history



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bison's skull part of ice age history

Ball's excitement grew when Arduser placed a modern bison skull next to it. "Modern-day bison looks like a baby compared to this thing," she said.	

http://www.aberdeennews.com/mld/aberdeennews/news/nation/5195587.htm


----------

